# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Buraq III [Άγιος Νικόλαος]

## Trakman

Μια παντόφλα από την Ιεράπετρα που μου άρεσε πολύ:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μια παντόφλα από την Ιεράπετρα που μου άρεσε πολύ:


Χαχαχα....Γιώργο με πρόλαβες....πετάχτηκα και εγώ στην Χρυσή(δεν ξέρω αν πήγες) και μου βγήκε όντως ΧΡΥΣΗ!! Το εν λόγω βαπόρι έχει φάει γερή μετασκευή και το εξερεύνησα καλά καλά....μέσα δεν μπήκα αλλά φαίνεται και από εξω....έχει μετατραπεί σε πλωτό μπαρ!!!! Μιλάμε δεν βλέπεται!!! ¶σε που ο Γιώργος είναι καλός φωτογράφος και κάλυψε την ασχήμια του.... :Wink:  Μπράβο Γιώργο... :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Trakman

Χαχα!! Καλά εγώ δεν ταξίδεψα, δεν ξέρω μέσα πως είναι! Από έξω πάντως μου άρεσε. ¶σε που επειδή είναι χαμηλό βαπόρι είναι νομίζω πιο κατάλληλο για τη Νότια Κρήτη από το Σαμαριά, όπου για να πας Γαύδο κάνεις το σταυρό σου!! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Χαχα!! Καλά εγώ δεν ταξίδεψα, δεν ξέρω μέσα πως είναι! Από έξω πάντως μου άρεσε. ¶σε που επειδή είναι χαμηλό βαπόρι είναι νομίζω πιο κατάλληλο για τη Νότια Κρήτη από το Σαμαριά, όπου για να πας Γαύδο κάνεις το σταυρό σου!!


Χαχα....ούτε εγώ μπήκα...αλλά με τό άλλο βαπόρι που πήγαινα στο Γαιδουρονήσι, περάσαμε ακριβώς από την πρύμη του και δεν φαντάζεσαι πώς φαίνεται....είναι κοντόχοντρο!!!! :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαι άλλο ένα του ιδίου στίλ με το Εν πλώ που είναι αρκετό καιρό αραγμένο στο Καματερό - Σαλαμίνας.:mrgreen: 

ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 03 (CHRISSI ISLAND).jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Λοιπόν και γι' αυτό γνωρίζουμε λίγα πράγματα... Ωρωπό - Ερέτρια με το ίδιο όνομα, προ της μετασκευής αγαπημένο του πατέρα μου... Χαρακτηριστικά τα δελφίνια στο deck του σαλονιού. Καλό βαποράκι και με καλή ταχύτητα... Έχω να θυμάμαι ωραίες εικόνες από αυτό... 
Κάποια φεγγάρια βρέθηκε στην Ιεράπετρα κάνοντας βόλτες για τουρίστες και λοιπά. Βέβαια, χρησιμοποιήθηκε και ως πλωτό κλαμπ... Αυτά ξέρω...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ του παρόντος θέματος (μιας και υπήρξαν και άλλες παντόφλες με το ίδιο όνομα), κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο _Σάββα_ του Περάματος το _1966_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2596_. 

Όπως ήδη πιό πάνω έχει αναφερθεί, δούλεψε για πολλά χρόνια στην γραμμή Ωρωπού - Ερέτριας. Στο topic _ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ωρωπού - Ερέτριας_ μπορούμε να το δούμε σε cartpostals, (στην πρώτη του μορφή προ μετασκευής - ων), μία εκ των οποίων παίρνω την πρωτοβουλία να μεταφέρω και στο παρόν θέμα του πλοίου.

_Αρχική παράθεση : Nicholas Peppas_
Eretria3.jpg
_Πηγή : delcampe.net

_Το *2001* με την συμπλήρωση της 35ετίας του, πωλείται σε εταιρεία που δραστηριοποιείται στην Κρήτη, μετασκευάζεται (ομολογουμένως από τις πλέον εντυπωσιακές μετασκευές παντόφλας) στο ναυπηγείο _Κανέλλου_ του Περάματος και δουλεύει για τα επόμενα χρόνια έως και το καλοκαίρι του *2009* ως εκδρομικό πλοίο στην νότιο Κρήτη (Ιεράπετρα - Χρυσή).

50.jpg
_Στη Σαλαμίνα._

Για ένα περίπου χρόνο παραμένει παροπλισμένο στο Καματερό της Σαλαμίνας και το φθινόπωρο του *2010* πωλείται σε εταιρεία που δραστηριοποιείται στη Τανζανία της Αφρικής. Μετά από ένα σύντομο πέρασμα του από το Κερατσίνι για τις απαραίτητες προετοιμασίες για το μεγάλο ταξίδι, παίρνει αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 8969109_ (δεν έφερε επί όλα τα χρόνια που δούλευε στην χώρα μας), μετονομάζεται σε _BURAQ III_ υπό Παναμαική σημαία και αναχωρεί από την Ελλάδα στις _11/11/2010_ με αρχικό προορισμό το _Ομάν_ όπου και παρέμεινε επί περίπου ένα χρόνο.

ShipSpotting.com

© Brian Crocker

Από τους πρώτους μήνες του _2012_ και μέχρι τις ημέρες μας, βρίσκεται πλέον και δραστηριοποιείται στην Ζανζιβάρη της Τανζανίας με το ίδιο όνομα, _BURAQ III_, και υπό σημαία Ομάν. Να προσθέσουμε εδώ ότι η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του έχει άλλες δύο πρώην Ελληνικές παντόφλες που δουλεύουν επίσης στην Ζανζιβάρη της Τανζανίας, τις _BURAQ I (πρώην ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Κ)_ και _BURAQ II (πρώην MUDATHIR, ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ)_.

_Stonetown - Zanzibar, Σεπτέμβριος 2012_
51.jpg
_Πηγή : othmanmapara.blogspot_

----------


## despo

H τελευταία φωτογραφία του πλοίου είναι όλα τα λεφτά !

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά το ιστορικό που διαβάσαμε παρα πάνω απο το φίλο Espresso Venezia, για τα χρόνια στη Χώρα μας και την πώληση του στο εξωτερικό, ας δούμε το ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ (CHRISSI ISLAND) όταν στις 27-10-2008 ήταν δεμένο στη Σαλαμίνα λίγο πριν απο εκεί που δένουν τώρα τα αμφίπλωρα.
Όντως όλα τα λεπτά η τελευταία φωτο όπως λέει και ο φίλος despo.

ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 01 (CHRISSI ISLAND) 27-10-2008.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Buraq III στο Stonetown της Ζανζιβάρης τον Δεκέμβριο του 2012

Buraq III.jpg
© Clark R. Arrington
Flickr.com

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από το _shipspotting_, πρόσφατη φωτό του πλοίου (11 Μαρτίου), στο Stonetown της Ζανζιβάρης.

ShipSpotting.com

© Ralph L.

----------


## sotos89

Διατηρειται ακομη σε αρκετα καλη κατασταση παρα τα χρονακια που εχει (σχεδον 50!)Γενικως ηταν απο τις παντοφλες που δυσκολα μαρτυραγαν την ηλικια τους αν και δεν τους φαινοταν καθολου!!

----------

